# Are Clown Loaches really a no no for a planted tank



## TWtex (Jan 8, 2011)

I have two clown's in another tank that I've considered moving two a new 125 gl planted (being planted) tank. Whadya think?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If the plants have had enough time to put down root systems I say go for it. The issue with clown loaches most of the time is just that they're big-bodied and can knock plants around while they're digging around doing their thing.

Though if you've got substrate snails, they might go bonkers digging for them... that's another thing to consider.


----------



## TWtex (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok thanks. I should probably wait awhile then. :thumbsup:


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Depends on substrate too. My huge weather loach can't do much damage in the gravel tank, but I expect she'd dig up every plant in my fracted clay tank in short order.


----------



## TWtex (Jan 8, 2011)

oops... My substrate is very light. Its from Aquariumplants.com Thanks for the warning.:icon_cry:


----------



## TWtex (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok... anybody in the San Antonio area want to adopt a pair of young clown loaches? If you can catch'm you can have'm.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

TWtex said:


> If you can catch'm you can have'm.


LOL

Try putting a piece of pvc with a cap on one end in the tank for a bit, let them get used to using it as a cave. Then when they're inside and all comfy cozy, stick a net or your hand over the other end and lift.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

lol, when i was doing a total tank change, i couldn't get my driftwood out because my yo-yo loach would NOT come out! lol


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Having two I'd say add more (they like a crowd) 
I have three in a 110g the largest is about 4" and 5 in a 75g with no issues plant related in either tank with the ones I have.


----------



## mnno (Dec 7, 2010)

Clowns get pretty big, and they love being in shoals of 4+. I'd let your plants root a couple of weeks before adding any botiine loaches. Aside from their affinity for digging, my clowns/yoyos/angelicus/striata loaches all punch holes in leaves. Giving them blanched spinach or zukes helps but I have one that waits for lights off and then goes on a clicking+hole punching frenzy for about 15 minutes. I have [had?] a gorgeous aponegeton ulvaceus that now is all shreddy and looks like swiss cheese.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> LOL
> 
> Try putting a piece of pvc with a cap on one end in the tank for a bit, let them get used to using it as a cave. Then when they're inside and all comfy cozy, stick a net or your hand over the other end and lift.


 

And if they are large ones, be ready to get wet!!! 


My clowns love to splash a little water now and then even when you are not moving them.


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

I say keep them. They are fun to watch and they may dig up some plants but the good will out weight the bad by far. 
Just get a couple more so their in a larger school and more comfortable.
heres a members thread where he continually rescaped his tank with loaches in and his substrate was eco-complete which i believe is light in weight (correct me if i'm wrong)


----------

